# Roamio remote easter egg



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

I accidentally found what I think is a new easter egg in the Roamio remote. (I would imagine that it's in the new slide remote too, but I don't have one to test.)

Press and hold the TiVo and Play buttons on your Roamio remote until the LED lights up. Then release the buttons.

It seems to repeat until you press another button.

If this is old news, sorry, but a quick search of the forum didn't yield any existing threads on this.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

tim1724 said:


> Press and hold the TiVo and Play buttons on your Roamio remote until the LED lights up. Then release the buttons.


And what exactly does that do besides light up the LED? Does it play a little tune?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Went to Best Buy today and remembered this little "easter egg".

They had a Roamio basic on display and I wanted to hear what the remote sounded like.
With the music in Best Buy, it was hard to hear the tune the remote was playing, but I bet after they close and turn off the music, they'll be wondering what device is "singing" -- if the batteries last, that is.


----------



## Ky_Shag (Jan 26, 2012)

its the TiVo theme song


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

If you push the remote finder on the roamio box, the remote will play the jingle until you find the remote and push a button on the remote


----------



## Ky_Shag (Jan 26, 2012)

no button on basic remote plays tune though


----------



## Zu Nim (Apr 20, 2012)

So the basic Roamio doesn't have a hardware button to trigger the remote finder song, but can it be trigged by software? That would be a real easter egg. I wonder if the basic and Plus/Pro use the same ZigBee chip.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Zu Nim said:


> So the basic Roamio doesn't have a hardware button to trigger the remote finder song, but can it be trigged by software?


Not by software, from the remote itself.



tim1724 said:


> Press and hold the TiVo and Play buttons on your Roamio remote until the LED lights up. Then release the buttons.


----------



## Zu Nim (Apr 20, 2012)

steve614 said:


> Not by software, from the remote itself.


I'm meant the hardware button on the Plus/Pro, not the remote itself. A trigger in the TiVo software to activate the remote finder (and song).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The new Slide Pro has a dongle you can get to use it with a Premiere/Mini, the dongle itself has a button which activates the remote finder. I wonder if you could use that dongle with a Roamio Basic to have access to the remote finder feature? Or if there would be a conflict because of RF already being built into the unit?


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

Sorry to bring up an old thread......



tim1724 said:


> Press and hold the TiVo and Play buttons on your Roamio remote until the LED lights up. Then release the buttons.


By doing the above.... Is this supposed to have the remote play a tune???

The reason I ask is because My Roamio Plus will not do the remote finder.... So I am thinking My remote may be defective OR maybe there are 2 different versions of the Roamio remotes??


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

skypros said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread......
> 
> By doing the above.... Is this supposed to have the remote play a tune???
> 
> The reason I ask is because My Roamio Plus will not do the remote finder.... So I am thinking My remote may be defective OR maybe there are 2 different versions of the Roamio remotes??


Sorry for the delayed response. Yes, doing the aforementioned button combo will cause the remote to play the jingle. Last I checked there is only one version of the TiVo Roamio remote for the base, Plus, and Pro. To use the remote finder the remote must be paired to the TiVo Roamio via RF. You can try unpairing and re-pairing the remote to the TiVo and see if that helps. https://support.tivo.com/articles/I...-Perform-a-Global-Reset-for-my-Remote-Control

Good luck.


----------

